

Return of The 40 Year Old Videogame: Pong World for iOS - zhiQ
http://www.greyreview.com/2012/11/30/the-return-of-the-40-years-old-videogame-pong-world-by-atari/#more-16100

======
sasfasfasffas
Neat but Arkanoid's dropping of power-ups was cooler, and that was many years
ago...

